# Welches 24V Hutschienennetzteil?



## world-e (13 September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,


welches Hutschienennetzteil könnt ihr empfehlen? Verbaut werden soll eine Wago 750-881, 24 Wago 750-430, 16 Wago 750-530. Insgesamt sind es dann ca. 100 Stück Relais mit jeweils 20mA Stromaufnahme, wovon aber nie alle gleichzeitig angezogen sind, was aber dann auch nur knapp 2A sein werden.
Gibt es empfehlenswerte Hersteller, Typen? Welche Stromabgabe/Leistung würdet ihr wählen, um noch Reserven zu haben?


Vielen Dank


----------



## mnuesser (13 September 2017)

Wie wäre es mit Wago  ich denke so 10A sollten reichen... ich habe in meinem ein 20A Netzteil gesetzt und komme im ganzen haus grade mal auf 2A 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ohm200x (13 September 2017)

Ich setze im Hausbereich verschiedene Meanwell ein. 

Letztes Projekt läuft seit 3 Jahren mit nem DR-60-24 (60Watt 24V)

Seit kurzem (3Monate?!) gibt es die neuere, schmalere Variante HDR-xxx-24. 
Davon habe ich in einem aktuellen Projekt einige eingebaut, aber weil das Haus noch unbewohnt ist keine Langzeiterfahrungen. 

Beide passen gewöhnlich unter die Schaltschrankabdeckung wie Sicherungen.

Bei mir hab ich auf der Montageplatte / Hutschiene ein DRH-120-24 Netzteil. 
Das läuft seit 8 Jahren auch ohne Probleme.

Bei der Arbeit wiederum sind auch diverse Meanwells in verschieden Leistungsklassen im Dauereinsatz. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Teddygo (14 September 2017)

Meanwell-Netzteile haben sich bewährt!
20-30% Reserve sollten genügen...


----------



## Stero (19 September 2017)

Siemens Logo Power. Lassen sich zur Not sogar zu Pärchen koppeln.


----------

